# Abandoned cherry eggs



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Just noticed a string of eggs detached and floating near the surface attached to some floating Utricularia and HC. Anyone ever seen that before? Definitely cherry eggs and noticed a female covered with eggs earlier (it was piled on the bottom of her to the point of unable to move).

Took a pic of it of course. They still look viable and going through cell division still. Here's an up close and personal look at them.


----------



## rain- (Dec 16, 2005)

Oh, amazing picture! I'm in awe! I have heard of this, but I have never seen the whole batch dropped. It must have looked really weird when you noticed it. 

Last fall I was moving a pregnant Crystal Red female to a photographing tank for taking pictures of the eggs. Not such a wise thing to do since the female freaked out and started dropping eggs. I moved her back to the aquarium and collected three eggs. I put them in a plastic syringe with 50% water and 50% air and acted like a surrogate mother and took care of the eggs shaking the syringe often and replacing some of the water and all of the air from time to time. After a day one of them hatched and I dropped them all back to the tank. I don't know what happened to the other two.

So, those eggs really might even hatch. Although mine were close to hatching anyway and yours have still a long way to go, but still...


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Awesome pic....it looks like grapes.
Don't worry about the loss as I am sure you are bound to have more eggs. Right now I have about 15 cherry females and 13 are carrying eggs!!


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

That's actually about half the clutch that one of the females was holding. Not too concerned about if any of them make it though. Have a bunch of others carrying and a few juveniles on the glass.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Do you know how big the female was that carried these?


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Yup, she's exactly at 1".


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

Amazing! We have never seen this kind of thing happening around here in our tanks! 
Perhaps it's due to too much shock?


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow, that is a fabulous picture! 

I doubt these will mature without some heroic measures (keeping debris off of them, water circulating around them, etc.) but it sure is a fascinating image!

Thanks for sharing this - I've seen females drop eggs, but it was kind of a dribble as they moved around the tank (I don't think they got fertilized), not a draping all in one spot.

Very interesting.
-Jane


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Jane in Upton said:


> Wow, that is a fabulous picture!
> 
> I doubt these will mature without some heroic measures (keeping debris off of them, water circulating around them, etc.) but it sure is a fascinating image!
> 
> ...


It happened to me yesterday. Eggs are hanging on a plant.
Have no idea which of my cherries was. The only thing I have notice since I lower my temp to around 72F is that my tigers are reproducing as fast or more than cherries.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Incredibly good photograph! Well done.


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

WOW - amazing picture. A prize winner if you ask me. I want THAT camera. [smilie=w: 

Hope the eggs hatch for you, you deserve it after that picture.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words. 

The eggs disappeared after the 3rd day in the tank and I'm not sure if they made it or not. I have a large ratio of females to males (ratio is approx. 10:1 presently) and have offsprings at different sizes so it's kind of hard to figure out.


----------

